# Amazon Echo



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

-However you look at it, the new Amazon Echo wireless speaker is something of a revelation, an always-listening virtual personal assistant that can perform a wide variety of tasks, whether it's playing your favorite tunes, offering wake-up calls, prompting you with reminders, or searching the cloud for answers to questions. And not surprising, it's happy to help you put together a shopping list, presumably to buy more stuff from Amazon.

-Amazon says Echo will be able to automatically receive new features and services via cloud-based updates. Since Echo's "brains" actually reside in the cloud-aka Amazon Web Services-Amazon says it will continually learn and add more functionality over time. The more you use Echo, the more it will be able to determine, and perhaps eventually predict, your preferences. Basically, Amazon will gradually know more and more about you.

-"Please be aware that if your spoken words include personal or other sensitive information, that information will be among the data captured and transmitted to a third party through your use of Voice Recognition," the product's privacy policy states.

Amazon Echo Wireless Speaker is Either Cool or Creepy - Consumer Reports News


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Nope not for me. With Inor gone and my talking to the dogs - I would be locked up in no time.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

While i understand technology is advancing and people want the newest and best gadget, I dont feel like this is a good idea. It states in the privacy policy that your constantly recorded and its sent too a third party.. What third party? The NSA?


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

and off topic.... Im finally a senior member!:-D lol


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Interesting technology. Like any other it can be great or a train wreck depending on the user.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Big Country1 said:


> -However you look at it, the new Amazon Echo wireless speaker is something of a revelation, an always-listening virtual personal assistant that can perform a wide variety of tasks, whether it's playing your favorite tunes, offering wake-up calls, prompting you with reminders, or searching the cloud for answers to questions. And not surprising, it's happy to help you put together a shopping list, presumably to buy more stuff from Amazon.
> 
> -Amazon says Echo will be able to automatically receive new features and services via cloud-based updates. Since Echo's "brains" actually reside in the cloud-aka Amazon Web Services-Amazon says it will continually learn and add more functionality over time. The more you use Echo, the more it will be able to determine, and perhaps eventually predict, your preferences. Basically, Amazon will gradually know more and more about you.
> 
> ...


Apple's "Siri" does this as well... with the proper settings turned on all you have do is say "Hey Siri" and the iphone/ipad will respond.... creepy >.<


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It is an always listening personal assistant? 
Really!?! It's always listening? 
Who in their right mind thought that was a good idea. 
Yep, creepy.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Nope not for me. With Inor gone and my talking to the dogs - I would be locked up in no time.


Now I don't care who you are ..... THAT was funny!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> While i understand technology is advancing and people want the newest and best gadget, I dont feel like this is a good idea. It states in the privacy policy that your constantly recorded and its sent too a third party.. What third party? The NSA?


Yeah ... there IS that aspect. However, most of us don't realize just how much "observation" they are doing on us right now as we go our merry way on the ole pc.

That doesn't mean I going to stop using the pc, or stop referring to the Commie as "The Commie". I feel pretty insulated as I am not a threat to anyone -- at least not yet. :lol:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The good thing is that they don't understand funky accents. Like *******, Cajun, Scottish, etc.

NSFW: Apple Scotland - iPhone commercial for Siri:


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> The good thing is that they don't understand funky accents. Like *******, Cajun, Scottish, etc.
> 
> NSFW: Apple Scotland - iPhone commercial for Siri:


LOL

heh


----------

